# How many bfs/gfs have you had thus far?



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Well? I've only had 1 girlfriend, and that was when I was like 15...


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

None!

I'm way too weird to actually have a partner. I've always turned people down, because I knew my personality would drive them away.


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

None.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Five. A long gap between the first (age eleven) and the second (eighteen). I have stopped looking for a significant other because I need to work on myself. Relationships are a huge investment and I have the starry-eyed dream of having a life-time relationship so I want to be in the right place (professionally) when I initiate it.

Actually, my dream is to win back an ex but that's another post. :lol


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

none, zero, nadda
well when i was younger i had lil boyfriends but that doesn't count. i was like 12 lol..Bad thing is they would tell me to keep it a secret. I guess they were ashamed of me. ##@$#@# bastards.. Now I'm just to messed up to even think of getting in any kind of relationship. :fall


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zero of course. I have yet to meet a woman who is willing to even date me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

i had 3


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

2. The second one was more real. I wasn't ready for the first one. Both were back in highschool.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Not sure, I've had quite a lot of relationships. Since 6th grade, where I had my first serious relationship, I've had numerous girlfriends/hookups. I have a girlfriend right now, and we're about to celebrate our 9 month anniversary!


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

A relationship these days seems so out of reach for me, I give up on the thought.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

None. I am not a fake-SAer.

And to content myself that I'm not a fake SAer, I always blow off the super hot women, and some men, who are always sucked in by my super-awesome personality.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Many, many hundreds. 




..nah, just one serious gf.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: How many bfs/gfs have you had thus far?*



Mercurochrome said:


> None. I am not a fake-SAer.


What's a "fake-SAer"?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: re: How many bfs/gfs have you had thus far?*



Mercurochrome said:


> None. I am not a fake-SAer.
> 
> And to content myself that I'm not a fake SAer, I always blow off the super hot women, and some men, who are always sucked in by my super-awesome personality.


I don't know why people keep playing the "my SA is worse than your SA and you're faking if it's not as bad as mine" game. It's pointless. Different people have different degree of SA.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: How many bfs/gfs have you had thus far?*



Logan X said:


> Mercurochrome said:
> 
> 
> > None. I am not a fake-SAer.
> ...


 :agree It is pointless and not our place to judge who has SA or who has it worse.

Let's keep on topic, please.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Zero, but I had a shot at a couple of girlfriends, far in the past, if things had worked out differently....Right now, the chances of such a thing are less than zero....Karl has a better chance at seeing America legalize ALL drugs AND elect a Libertarian President and Congress than I do at finding a girlfriend.... :lol


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I had never had a GF. The problem is I am not aggressive enough to go out and pursue, which is laid on the mans shoulder. I had one gal that pursued me once in my Freshman year of college. She was in her mid 30's, and married. I wasn't interested in her. She was way to old at that time. She wanted to study together for a test, so I met with her to do this. She got it in her head that I was her BF. She was a nutcase. I found out she wanted to have an extra marital affair. Her husband was a Baptist Pastor. She also was very controlling and wanted to know where I was at all the time, and wanted me to take the same classes she was going to take. I let her down the best I could. The next semester I was out front of the building talking with a classmate when her and her new boy toy came walking by. The classmate I was talking to said hello to them, but she didn't say a word to me. The classmate mentioned that she finally met the young guy she wanted.


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

none

I remember telling myself 10 years ago to wait because I didn't felt 'ready' ... Look at me now, I don't even feel ready to answer a phone these days!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: re: How many bfs/gfs have you had thus far?*



leppardess said:


> Logan X said:
> 
> 
> > Mercurochrome said:
> ...


Yes, I'm always 100% serious. Always.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

4+...I'm actually not even sure exactly how many I've had. It's not THAT many, but it's just people come & go so quickly I really don't bother keeping up with the number anymore. And I'm not even sure what really counts...I've had alot of people who have went out with me maybe a week or 2 at the most, then we break up...I've only had about probably 3-4 boyfriends who stuck around for a few actual months.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

2, counting the serious ones.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I've had to get wasted to talk to girls in the past. Sometimes it has worked, sometimes it has backfired.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

hmmm let me think, might take a few . Oh yea 0 !


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Well i was talking to this one girl online for like 2.5 years. Talked on the phone too and we were going to meet up but it never happened  it was mad long distance tho anyways, she lived in the south. long story that i don't want to get into cause she screwed with my head. 

But yea i never had a real life gf. I'm also still a virgin and that makes it even harder for me :stu


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Two


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Naught.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Two. The first one lasted two years, which was two years too long. The second one is about to reach 8.5 years.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

During junior high (when my SA wasn't that bad) I had 2 "official" girlfriends :lol

In both cases it was rather stupid, brief and meaningless.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Two.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

.....


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

More than most of the responses here. On my second, and last, marraige. Not a "fake" SAer, not even sure what that is about...but have had several relationships in my life, but then again I am older than lots of the posters here, 38. Five relationships (outside of the ones I married), two marriages, one engagement that didnt work out.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Three for mee!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Just 1 beautiful, wonderful relationship. It only lasted 2 months. I don't think it'll ever happen again.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Two. A very non-serious one when I was 15, and the very serious one I have now. There were a couple almosts in the middle. But one was an irritatingly clingy arrogant seperatist, and the other was more of a physical fling (not in a big way! I'm a good girl!) which almost cost me my relationship with my current boyfriend.


----------



## foxtrot (Feb 17, 2007)

several close to meaningless ones many years ago and a couple of serious ones which ended disastrously


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

2 serious ones.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I think I have had 7 girlfriends, no no 8, it has been 8 girlfriends.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

just one for three years.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

Unless kindergarten counts, none. Not even close.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

None. I've only known one girl even as a friend, and that was back in the 1980s....


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Two. They're the best things that've happened to me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zero, although I have come close a couple of times. When you get out of high school, expectations are a lot different. Having a girlfriend takes more work because more thought goes into life goals. Right now, I am materalistically and physically where I am supposed to be (maybe more than most guys), but emotionally I just don't have the extra energy to spend on a relationship. I have enough to do right now as it is .


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

4, not including 'non-serious' relationships... all after I turned 25.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: re: How many bfs/gfs have you had thus far?*



srschirm said:


> 2, counting the serious ones.





srschirm said:


> 2 serious ones.


I'm gonna go get the papers, get the papers.

I have never had a serious relationship because I am not so much a human being as a damning indictment of everything.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

None. I dated one girl a few times in college, but she dumped me because I was too shy.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Umm... about negative four... and a half.


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

*0*

Girlfriends ? I don't even have friends. :sigh


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Two long term ones, one short term one, one senseless one when I was 15. 

My heart shatters to pieces every time a long term relationship ends. I have a difficult time getting over it and moving forward.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Overwhelmingly it's "none" in the poll. At least misery has company.


----------



## wormywyrm (Jun 10, 2007)

I had one when I was 11 and when I was 14. Plus I had an online girlfriend when I was like 12.... Um... Things have sorta gone badly since then (6 years since my last girlfriend!) :um I think I've fallen behind and cant catch up!

I have absolutely reached the point where I feel like I could be happy dating anyone at all, no matter how weird she is or ugly, they are all too good for me. I probably would have been with a lot of girls, but I always worry about what my family and friends will say when they hear I got a girlfriend and when they meet her... I think thats even more of the issue than just talking to girls, because I have no problem talking to girls unless they are insanely attractive and 'normal'.


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

I have had 3 gf, 4 if you count primary school. I have never asked a girl out, they asked me. :shock 
One was obviously very shy, I don't think we said more than a few words in total. Needless to say it ended after 2 days, can't figure how it lasted that long :lol
I am still a hopeless mess when around girls, so... :stu


----------



## cassieh (Mar 28, 2007)

Zero.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

My senior year of high school, I was in intermediate English, and our BIG project was to write an autobiography, with the chapter titles provided by the instructor. One chapter was called "My first boyfriend/girlfriend" or some such sh*t, and I provided an Illuminous chapter on my first, which was just a neighbor girl who had a crush on me when I was six. why did the teacher assume that all her students could provide a chapter on their first love? Yes, I think it may have been called "First Love."

I think another chapter was called "First date." **** her. And then there was "Biggest Regret," where I stated that I wanted to overcome my shyness and regret having not lived a life. Here I am, ten f*cking years later. **** you all. **** me. Smash my face. Eat a donut.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

41207. Either that or 0. I think it was probably 0.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: How many bfs/gfs have you had thus far?*



Mercurochrome said:


> My senior year of high school, I was in intermediate English, and our BIG project was to write an autobiography, with the chapter titles provided by the instructor. One chapter was called "My first boyfriend/girlfriend" or some such sh*t, and I provided an Illuminous chapter on my first, which was just a neighbor girl who had a crush on me when I was six. why did the teacher assume that all her students could provide a chapter on their first love? Yes, I think it may have been called "First Love."


That's dumb. I would've written a nice expose on teachers who make their students do awkward, ridiculous assignments. I would have slaughtered her mercilessly.

Please tell me you did that....


----------



## Sopho (Jul 4, 2007)

I've never had a girlfriend and I don't think I ever will.


----------



## Wrathchild824 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had two girlfriends and have been in three relationships. I have NO idea how I managed to get them, though.


----------



## Abigale (Mar 24, 2010)

Two boyfriends,but they weren't really good relationships and I wasn't that interested in the boys lol.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

none


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

One, and I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

a big fat zéro, never came even close.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

One, but it was a joke long-distance relationship that ended badly.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Not sure. A few months ago I had a weird unhealthy amorphous relationshipy thing that was dying before it started and lasted less than two weeks by any definition. So either zero or one. How do you define it?


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm in the ZERO club, Yes I'm pretty cool


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

zero...oh well :/


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I put 2 for how many serious relationships.. I've had about 4 other short insignificant relationships.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

0 in real life - in my head........ quite a few!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

One. It only lasted six months. I fell in love, she ended up cheating on me. Almost five years later and I'm still heartbroken and terrified of being in another relationship. Good times.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

None, porn is my girlfriend.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

sean88 said:


> Well? I've only had 1 girlfriend, and that was when I was like 15...


Exactly the same for me.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I would've voted 1 because I once had an online long distance boyfriend when I was 16 or 17. We meet on a pop band chatroom. But now looking back I think it's stupid to say he was a boyfriend, we 'loved' each other but it wasn't really true or 'love' we were just stupid naive teenagers going through the dating/deperate for love typed phase heehee 

So I've voted 'none' instead


----------



## wildZero (Apr 23, 2010)

Zero unfortunately. Knowing my luck I'll probably be a virgin for the rest of my life. I would like to feel like a human being on this earth one day but I will probably just sit here in this chair untill my date with doom. It helps to be optimistic eh :|


----------



## Magical Delusional (Apr 28, 2010)

None. Mostly because of SA, but also because I'm a bit of a cynic when it comes to relationships. Oddly enough, I get along better with guys than with girls. It's when things start to get romantic that I shut myself down. I really hope that changes sometime soon though.


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

Zeeroooo. 

It's not too big of a deal for me that I haven't been in one. When I do get in one that feels right, Imma give that girl the best lovin' she's ever had


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

over 1000 subjectively.


----------



## cinammon (Mar 18, 2010)

I have had one boyfriend in my 30's for 3 months and one boyfriend in my 40's for 2 years, we talked on the phone and dated 4 times. So I guess that is two.


----------



## jmoop (Jul 12, 2009)

Zero here. But I like it that way; the thought of someone getting so close to me is terrifying.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

*a decade ago*

Im Steve from New York and I'm 35 yrs old. guess I'm going to say two and both of them were about a decade ago. the first one was forced. As in a set up from where I worked in a Hospital and they knew her. I was looking forward to it yes. Then I was'nt really interested cause she was 3 3 1/2 years older and I wanted to go the other direction. Also I had no attraction for her, so therefore it did'nt work. She did'nt understad the concept about wanting to just be friends. She stopped calling that same year. I was so bad at talking then in the first place. I blew her off. The 2nd one was off the internet. The Summer of that year, 2000 in August and I flew to Florida to visit her because I've been there before. It didnt work with her either because I had no attraction for her .After the two weeks I spent there it that was it. I instant messaged her when I got back and said it's not going to work. I mean It wasnt the greatest way to tell someone that. The same goes for the first one. I have'nt been aggressive enough maybe. A lot of times I dont know what to say. I ve kept feelings inside before and I did'nt know how to get it out. I was diagnosed with ADHD, dyslexia and it just contributed to my social phobia. I said to myself , I did'nt want to approach anyone again until it was gone. I felt like was going to go insane. I was going back and forth to the doctor. I resigned from the hospital in 2001. Nowadays Ive changed for the better because of therapy, without the use of drugs and surgery. I havent taken a prescription drug in over a year. It's still just so hard. I don't even think I look that bad .I just want another chance with someone a decade younger then me. If only someone would understand me, and not try to judge me. 
Steve


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Too many to keep count... none have lasted very long though! I've seriously never had a relationship that lasted over 9 months(most were MUCH shorter than that--but I've had a couple that lasted about that long) and I'm 26 years old...pretty bad I know.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

0, I figure it'll eventually happen I'm not so insecure as I used to be. Time to work on relationship skills and others needs.... bleh


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Unfortunately, 0. I have had my chances. It's beginning to get a bit embarrassing at this age seeing cousins/friends in long term relationships while I am going nowhere.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

How does one define when someone is a girlfriend or boyfriend? I've found people use the terms very differently--a problem for a message thread like this.

For me, a girlfriend is a human female who has agreed to go steady/be exclusive with me, but hasn't yet become my fiancee or wife. Five women have agreed to go steady/be exclusive with me during my lifetime. One of them progressed to being my fiancee and another progressed to being my wife.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I had one- for 8 years. I was in love with him for 12; we were friends for 10 and official bf/gf for 8. I still love him, to be honest- I don't think the feeling will ever go away for me. I never wanted anyone else; or even found anyone else to be sexually attractive in my life...
sucks to be me, I guess.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I also think the way i even socialize 20 to 30 % percent better is when some alcohol is involved. Thats also pretty bad too


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Only 3 so far today, but its early still! 

Nah, I dunno... Only two significant ones really. Coz the others were just short-term things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This week or what? :stu 

4+ but haven't had one in quite some time now.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

KittyGirl said:


> I had one- for 8 years. I was in love with him for 12; we were friends for 10 and official bf/gf for 8. I still love him, to be honest- I don't think the feeling will ever go away for me. I never wanted anyone else; or even found anyone else to be ually attractive in my life...
> sucks to be me, I guess.


I think that's sweet. I can imagine it must be painful to be so strongly attached to someone. Lots of people never get to feel a love like that, though.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

shadowmask said:


> I think that's sweet. I can imagine it must be painful to be so strongly attached to someone. Lots of people never get to feel a love like that, though.


Very nicely put!!!! 
I thought the exact same thing when I read her post earlier. It shows a lot of character to be so loyal to one person, especially at such a young age.
Very sad that it didnt quite work out. But it speaks volumes for her that she put so much into it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

TRENNER said:


> How does one define when someone is a girlfriend or boyfriend? I've found people use the terms very differently--a problem for a message thread like this.
> 
> For me, a girlfriend is a human female who has agreed to go steady/be exclusive with me, but hasn't yet become my fiancee or wife. Five women have agreed to go steady/be exclusive with me during my lifetime. One of them progressed to being my fiancee and another progressed to being my wife.


I too was wondering about a specific defintion. The only way I could top zero is if we used a definition that included any girl who even vaguely liked me and engaged in sexual acts was counted.

Using your more meaningful definition then it's absolute zero for me.

BTW, you're doing pretty well with the ladies by SAS standards.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

TRENNER said:


> How does one define when someone is a girlfriend or boyfriend? I've found people use the terms very differently--a problem for a message thread like this.
> 
> For me, a girlfriend is a human female who has agreed to go steady/be exclusive with me, but hasn't yet become my fiancee or wife. Five women have agreed to go steady/be exclusive with me during my lifetime. One of them progressed to being my fiancee and another progressed to being my wife.


I think if you referred to each other as boyfriend/girlfriend during the relationship then it counts. Otherwise, most likely not unless the only reason was because you "don't like labels." Then I guess it really just depends on the nature of the relationship, like exclusivity.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

0
I've never had any "real" close friend either, you know a friend you can tell everything and trust.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I too was wondering about a specific defintion....
> 
> Using your more meaningful definition then it's absolute zero for me.
> 
> BTW, you're doing pretty well with the ladies by SAS standards.


Until age 25, it was a big zero for me. It wasn't easy for me either--particularly when I was younger.


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

None. But I'm not ashamed of it or anything. I don't feel ready at all to be in a relationship.


----------

